# New Wine Rack



## Trubador (Nov 15, 2007)

Here's a picture of my new wine rack. I made it a few weeks
back. It holds 108 regular size bottles and 8 Magnums. The
sides are made of furniture grade plywood finished on the outside and
the individual racks are made out of pine.



I didn't stain it yet and probably won't for a long while. The rack basically sits in the dark 99% of the time.



About 2/3 of the wine on the rack is my own and the rest is commercial.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 15, 2007)

Nice rack!!!!
We made kind of a mini version of that.....we made 8units [small] racks that hold 24 bottles each....We made them to fit the area we have...and put then 2 racks deep on our shelves......There sure is a lot of sanding to be done on that type of rack.... 








They were so much fun to make. Our neighbor has all the neat woodworking tools...so we really played.*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## Wade E (Nov 15, 2007)

Trub, I usually dont say this to men but here it goes anyway, NICE RACK!


----------



## Waldo (Nov 16, 2007)

Trub, you and NW both have great setups for your wine storage. Graet job on the racks, they look mighty fine


----------



## grapeman (Nov 16, 2007)

That's a lot of curved cuts to make and sand. I must have been a real pain.


After lloking at them, I had a thought, which maybe you guys used anyway. If you started with wider boards say 6-8 inched, you could use a drill press and the properly sized hole saw to drill a series of holes the needed distance apart. You could then place them on a tablesaw and split them to give the curved holes. Then a properly sized drum sander and belt sanderwould make short work of the sanding jobs. 


Any way you did it, great job!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 16, 2007)

I don't know if that's how Trubador made his. ......but.....that's how we did ours, drill the holes and then cut the boards...we left a small strip out of the middle when we split the boards.The neighbor is Mr. Gaget..he had a drum sander that worked like a charm....It sure helps to have the right tools.


I like Trubador's because it is so nice and big....Also he can put different size bottles....We are stuck with 750 mil bottles and they can't be too big around as we had to put our rows closer together than his. We had to work with those shelves in the root cellar....so are so cramped for space.


----------



## Trubador (Nov 16, 2007)

Northern Winos said:


> I don't know if that's how Trubador made his. ......but.....that's how we did ours, drill the holes and then cut the boards...we left a small strip out of the middle when we split the boards.The neighbor is Mr. Gaget..he had a drum sander that worked like a charm....It sure helps to have the right tools.
> 
> 
> I like Trubador's because it is so nice and big....Also he can put different size bottles....We are stuck with 750 mil bottles and they can't be too big around as we had to put our rows closer together than his. We had to work with those shelves in the root cellar....so are so cramped for space.




Thanks for all the compliments






A good friend of mine has a wood working shop and we used a drill press and a hole saw to make all the circular cuts. Once a spacing was figured, it was rather easy to make all the horizontal pieces. Then a simple router bit to shape the curves, etc....then, yes, sanding, but at this shop they had all kinds of sanders that made the job easy. 


It's incredible what can be done with the proper tools. I could not have made this at home, or if I did, it would have taken 6 times as long. This rack was completed in less than 6 hours.


Having the ability to store some large bottles was one of my priorities, so we just added space to the bottom to accomadate and made the round cuts a bit bigger on the bottom shelf. 


Another added bonus is that the top shelf can accomadate 750ml OR 1.5L bottles, granted the 1.5L on the top wont sit as pretty as the bottom, but as you can see, I have one up there right now.


Again, thanks for the compliments to all that posted. And Wade, I have never had another man compliment my Rack, but I did like it


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 16, 2007)

You sure can store a lot of bottles in a very small footprint. 


I wonder if you put the rows a bit further apart if you could stack 2 rows of bottles??? Or would it be too heavy for the length of that board???


We are going need more racks someday and will keep your photo of your rack in mind.....it would match the little racks we made.


Thanks for posting your photo. Do you have a winemaking area near the rack???*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## grapeman (Nov 16, 2007)

Doing it that way with the curves in it would save a lot of work over the type I make with all the little oak slats. They are a real pain to sand. They are flat surfaces, but 4 of them per slat plus the ends. Your way would take a lot less sanding. I'll have to keep that in mind for the next rack!


----------



## Trubador (Nov 16, 2007)

Northern Winos said:


> You sure can store a lot of bottles in a very small footprint.
> 
> 
> I wonder if you put the rows a bit further apart if you could stack 2 rows of bottles??? Or would it be too heavy for the length of that board???
> ...




I am happy with the row spacing as is, no need to add any more. Rack is 58-inches high and 49.5 inches wide.


I don't have a "wine making area" per se. I do some racking in that room and degassing, etc...but I make the wine wherever I can and for fermentation, I put the wine in the house wherever the most stable temp in the 70's is. For the winter, I am abandoning making any new wines due to temp issues.


the room the rack is in now is 59 degrees and will stay between 55 and 59 degrees until March/April where it will start a slow climb back to about 73 degrees where it will stay until September where it starts the slow climb back down to 55 degrees. It's not ideal, but I think it will work out fine because I have virtually no daily temp fluctuations, its all seasonal.


----------



## s.arkvinomaker (Nov 16, 2007)

Great job Trubador. I bet you could sell some of those if you wanted another part time hobby. Hint, hint!



I made some but I can never be accused of being a good carpenter.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

Trub:
You can't get a small 15"x19", $80.00,Home Depot a/c unit in the wall to the garage?
Or am I mireading your photo?


----------



## moose (Jan 13, 2008)

That is a very nice wine rack, I have a friend at work that does custom wood work. I will print off a picture and see if he can make this. Would be for 750 ml bottles. Would you happen to have any more specs for this? Thanks.


----------

